# NRRR sound system



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone know anything about theses sound systems? Just curious........ http://www.ebay.com/itm/NRRR-SOUND-...19ca8a3ab6


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo of instruction sheet has Llagas Creek name at the top. Here is what is said on the Llagas Creek Railways web site. 

_Bell, Whistle & Chuff Sound System. Bell & whistle activated by magnets._ _Chuff works from track power, AC or DC. Can be adjusted to 4 chuff's per 1 revolution of wheels. . Comes with 6 magnets, 3 batteries, 1 speaker, 1 circuit board,_ 
_$67.50/ea_.

Wesley
SA #212


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

So I guess my next question would be Is this a ok sound system for the price and is installation easy for a beginner?.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

call him 740-946-6611 and have him play it over the phone... 

If you look at the board, not much there, 2 small micros applied to the board, one is probably chuff, and the other can do bell / whistle... 

My guess is that bell and whistle probably cannot be on at the same time. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I did a review of this board for GR a few issues back. I'm not too big on it unless you want something VERY basic. The bell rings only a few times (4 rings or so) each time it's triggered, and the whistle plays a preset pattern. Quality is not what we'd expect from a modern digital recording. It's good for the grandkids or something that you want to make background noise, but in terms of what we'd call a "sound system" by modern standards, it's a bit short. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, did you try to ring bell, blow whistle at same time it is chuffing? 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I honestly don't remember. 

Later, 

K


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok Thanks to all with info. Was just curious about it ....


----------

